# black mould



## mollymore (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi as anyone else experienced black mould on walls and ceilings during the winter 
months if so did you find a solution to the problem:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

mollymore said:


> Hi as anyone else experienced black mould on walls and ceilings during the winter
> months if so did you find a solution to the problem:


Just wipe it off with a bleach mixture. Bleach contains a mould inhibitor. 
Its a common problem because of the way houses are built here. During the winter when you donthave windows and doors open much the walls and ceilings get damp and the mould forms.

Veronica


----------



## mollymore (Jun 24, 2009)

ok thanks just thought the might be a miracle cure


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

As Veronica mentioned the long term cure is to make sure the place has good ventilation. 

In some houses (especially in older houses with double glazing) it's easy for mould to start if you dry any clothes indoors and don't open the windows daily. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> As Veronica mentioned the long term cure is to make sure the place has good ventilation.
> 
> In some houses (especially in older houses with double glazing) it's easy for mould to start if you dry any clothes indoors and don't open the windows daily.
> 
> ...


Another thing that can cause it is using calor gas fires as they give off moisture into the air. 

Veronica


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Calor gas heaters produce 1 litre of water for every kilo of gas burned, so if you have unvented heaters (portable) or use this for cooking without an external extractor your walls will soon be damp. 
Jon


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

We got it a bit last winter, the landlord came, cleaned it off and painted the areas affected with mould inhibitor. You need to make sure you keep a window open as here's absolutely no ventilation in these houses.


----------



## wolkenwalker (Mar 19, 2011)

mollymore said:


> Hi as anyone else experienced black mould on walls and ceilings during the winter
> months if so did you find a solution to the problem:


i asked some companys and one company said to me that my insualtion R value is to low.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

wolkenwalker said:


> i asked some companys and one company said to me that my insualtion R value is to low.


One way to prevent mould is to use dehumidiers in the winter months.
We have two, one upstairs and one downstairs and they need emptying every day. We have no mould at all since using them.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Veronica said:


> One way to prevent mould is to use dehumidiers in the winter months.
> We have two, one upstairs and one downstairs and they need emptying every day. We have no mould at all since using them.


Veronica,

you mentioned this before, where did you get them and what is the name brand?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> Veronica,
> 
> you mentioned this before, where did you get them and what is the name brand?


We brought one with us from the Uk but the other one was bought at a local electrical shop.
The brand of the local one is Fagor but there are many brands. De longhi is the best make, that is the make we brought with us, but they are expensive.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

What are the running costs using a dehumidifier?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Toxan said:


> What are the running costs using a dehumidifier?


We have found they don't use a lot of electricity compared to if you use your airconditioner for dehumidifying.
We used electric heaters our first year here and found that was expensive but using calor gas fires and dehumidifiers works out much less expensive.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Sounds like a good option then!


----------

